# TireBuyer.com is giving AMEX ca$h cards on Bridgestone purchases



## PostRelease (Jun 27, 2008)

*TireBuyer.com is giving AMEX ca$h cards on Bridgestone purchases*



Get a $100 American Express Pre-Paid Card when you purchase selected sets of Bridgestone Tires from TireBuyer.com from April 1st to May 1st.


When you buy a set of 4 of the following Turanza tires receive as much as $100:

Turanza Vor Z with Serenity
Turanza EL400V
Turanza H with Serenity
Turanza EL400H
Ecopia EP422
Ecopia EP100
Insignia SE200


Need another reason to visit TireBuyer.com to get your new set of Bridgestone Tires? If there is anything that you do not like about the Bridgestone's you select, return them for a full refund or exchange within 30 days of your purchase! TireBuyer.com delivers customer service you can depend on.

At TireBuyer.com you can See -> Shop -> Ship-> Install:
Select from hundreds of 3D models and see what products will look like on your vehicle. Choose from thousands of wheels and tires that will fit your vehicle. They will even ship to a dealer of your choice and in most cases offer fast and free local delivery. When your products arrive, stop in, get them installed quickly and drive out.

Visit TireBuyer.com for all promotion details, including the complete list of eligible tire models and sizes.







*About the Bridgestone tire model made for your vehicle:*
Comfortable Reliability - Turanza seeks to achieve the high-level balance that luxury car owners seek, combining comfort, security, driving performance, and advanced technology.

Bridgestone Turanzas will constantly improve the drivers' performance, utilizing cutting-edge tire technology to achieve the ideal driving conditions for the drivers of world-class luxury cars.





This PostRelease® is part of an advertiser-supported program that sponsors Nissan Forums. This program delivers relevant news and announcements as posts within the Nissan Forums forum. If you have any questions or if you're interested in using PostRelease on this forum, click here to contact PostRelease.


----------

